# Eleocharis acicularis VS Eleocharis parvula



## flyingfish (29 Apr 2011)

Starting a bit of a debate here, Just want other members views on each plant and their care specifications. 

Im looking to set up an Iwagumi in the next few weeks, and i dont want all the stress that HC provided me with before. think its best left to the big boys or a least just a fair sized tank where conditions are more stable.  

So views on Eleocharis acicularis and Eleocharis parvula and which one is your personal favourite.
Let the debate begin.

Cheers Guys,

FlyingFish!


----------



## George Farmer (29 Apr 2011)

What plant you choose depends on what you want from it.

They are both easy plants that don't need much light, but do best with CO2 (or liquid carbon) and good nutrients.  Nutrient-rich substrate will help but isn't essential.  Both respond well to lots of trace.

E. parvula stays shorter, has thicker leaves that don't grow straight.  Rarely will grow over 5cm.

E. acicularis grows longer, up to 15cm or more, has much thinner, straighter, more needle-like leaves.

Both can be hacked back with sharp scissors, and in good conditions it will recover well and send out more runners.

Pots bought in emerged condition can time to adapt to submersed.  Split the plants up as much as possible to get best coverage.  Prune off tips to encourage new submerse growth.

It's worth investing in high quality plants to start with i.e. Tropica or Aquafleur pots.


----------



## Tom (29 Apr 2011)

I've got some 1-2-grow parvula coming from plantedtanks.co.uk midweek


----------



## George Farmer (29 Apr 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> I've got some 1-2-grow parvula coming from plantedtanks.co.uk midweek


How much did that cost you, Tom?


----------



## Tom (29 Apr 2011)

£4.85, plus I got some KNO3 as well. He's just started stocking Tropica recently, and cheaper than TGM. I'm not sure what TGM charge for 1-2-grow, but the normal pots are significantly less. Not as much in stock though as yet to be fair, but they're in the process of setting up a physical shop so that might change soon.


----------



## sanj (30 Apr 2011)

I always grow E.parvula. It is my favourite ground cover plant.

The 1-2 grow does indeed seem to provide a larger quantity of plant, but whether that is an illusion im not sure.


----------



## Johno2090 (30 Apr 2011)

I can confirm that the 1 2 grow pots are loaded with plants just planted my new tank up with para and it's doing great! Awesome quality and already growing rapidly!


----------



## flyingfish (30 Apr 2011)

pretty much made my mind up then, going to go for 1-2 grow Eleocharis parvula! looking forward to doing this, fingers crossed i get the lush green carpet in hoping for. 

Any ideas on fertilizers, thinking of going for TPN+ as this is pretty straight forward and provides all the nutrients parvula needs so i believe. does it ? 

George you said that it would do best with extra trace, how would i dose this? dry fertz or is there as liquid form? 

Any tips on forming a carpet with it? any secret methods of forming a carpet with this plant or is it relitively easy as far as plants grow. 

Cheers for all the help guys.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (30 Apr 2011)

Go with dry fertz, much cheaper. I've recently made the switch and won't be going back!


http://www.fluidsensoronline.com/calcul ... ive-index/

You can work out your dosing regime using this, I've found it so easy to use.


----------



## flyingfish (30 Apr 2011)

would it be worth the hassle in a nano? could i just use TPN+ ?


----------



## sanj (30 Apr 2011)

I tend to use TPN+ in my 60 litre but dry ferts in my larger aquariums.


----------



## Johno2090 (30 Apr 2011)

Just to give you an idea this is 3 pots of 1-2-Grow E. Parvula






God help you if your going to split them all up!


----------



## flyingfish (30 Apr 2011)

> Re: Eleocharis acicularis VS Eleocharis parvula
> by Johno2090 » Sat Apr 30, 2011 7:22 pm
> 
> Just to give you an idea this is 3 pots of 1-2-Grow E. Parvula
> ...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (30 Apr 2011)

flyingfish said:
			
		

> would it be worth the hassle in a nano? could i just use TPN+ ?



Of course you could, it's just much cheaper to go dry, I suppose the amount you're using a bottle of tpn + would last a while.


----------



## Johno2090 (1 May 2011)

flyingfish said:
			
		

> > Re: Eleocharis acicularis VS Eleocharis parvula
> > by Johno2090 » Sat Apr 30, 2011 7:22 pm
> >
> > Just to give you an idea this is 3 pots of 1-2-Grow E. Parvula
> ...



Its simple enough you get a pair of scissors and cut it up into whatever size you want, already loads of runners appearing after just two weeks. Very Healthy! Def going to be using 1-2-Grow again if i need them.


----------

